# Question about wiring track for brakes



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a Tyco layout that I just adapted for 45 ohm Parma Turbo controllers.

What I did was essentially cut the plug off the Tyco controller, split the wires, and soldered them to lugs going through the retaining wall. I want to wire the brake circuit, and from what I have read, it is just wired to the negative track circuit. The diagrams I have seen show that the Positive voltage goes through the controller and the ground is straight from the power supply. My problem is that the Tyco track power is supplied in reverse. The ground goes through the controller and the positive connects directly to the track. Is it okay to run the brake circuit to the positive power going to the track rail which is not connected to the controller? Im sorry in advance if this is confusing to read.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Well I went with my hunch and just wired the brake to the positive track power, the opposite of the controller and it worked perfectly. Now I have to relearn the rythm of my whole course with the brakes.:thumbsup:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Ya did it right but keep in mind you or anyone else that hooks up to your track can not use most positive-polarity electronic controllers on the market with that setup (commonly known as a "negative gate"). If it's on the track in your pics (nice layout btw), you could simply reverse your power supply wires ala cut/splice to create a positive gate setup....then no worrys. You'd also have to flip the terminal tracks around so the track runs in the same direction it does now, or better yet throw in a set of reversing switches and go both ways. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

If you using the stock power paks the gound (-) is the wire with the red tracer wire on the pak.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I am using the stock Tyco plugs for power, but I spliced in Laptop power supplies for each lane. 4 amps and 19.6 volts. I checked my stock power pack today for polarity and the red striped wire was positive, so that is the way I wired in my power supplies. I will double check the packs again for polarity, but anyways it is working great. The brakes are awesome for any car with strong motor magnets. The stock T jets, not so much. Braking effect is hardly noticeable, but the 45 ohm controlers are too twitchy anyhow. So I just unhook them and plug in a stock Tyco controller for now until I get some 90 ohm resistors.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

"Ya did it right but keep in mind you or anyone else that hooks up to your track can not use most positive-polarity electronic controllers on the market with that setup (commonly known as a "negative gate"). If it's on the track in your pics (nice layout btw), you could simply reverse your power supply wires ala cut/splice to create a positive gate setup....then no worrys. You'd also have to flip the terminal tracks around so the track runs in the same direction it does now, or better yet throw in a set of reversing switches and go both ways." 

SwamperGene, I thought about reversing my wires and reversing the power tracks, but the way I have my layout built, the wires would have to cross over the lanes because I dont really run anything under the table because of the way it is built. To run reverse now, I have been just reversing the axles on the modern cars. Which is hardly ever. My friend has a car, I dont know exactly what it is, but it will run in either direction. It isnt a Tyco u turn, it has an axle with a ring gear that slides in and out. Its pretty cool. I would think about putting in a set of reversing switches but I dont know how to do it.


----------

